# New Coroma Toilet



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

You'r thoughts??:whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm confused, do you sit on it backwards? Looks like crap.:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats a urinal on the top. It recycles your pee to flush the water closet.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The faucet must be used to wash it off.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Prison toilet


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

we have talked about this one several times


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> we have talked about this one several times


Thats right, just about played out


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cal said:


> Prison toilet


I've seen Lockup, no porcelain allowed.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I've seen Lockup, no porcelain allowed.


 Yeah ,,, i know . It was a joke


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice jail cell. what state? lol


----------

